

Installed base of Android OS using the Android Market - keltex
http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-versions.html

======
mikecane
I don't understand what the point of a two-week chart like this is, if the
purpose is other than to convince devs they should work on 2.1 apps. If this
chart was longer, I think we'd see 1.5 and 1.6 dominate.

~~~
byoung2
Scroll down the page, and there is a historical distribution going back 5
months. Of course, the farther back you go, the higher 1.5 and 1.6 get, but
you have to factor in that 2.1 and 2.2 weren't released until 3/15 and 5/15,
respectively. The most recent 2 weeks should be a more accurate picture of who
is using what version _right now_. As we move forward, 2.1 and 2.2 are only
going to go up as new phones are released and existing phones upgraded.

~~~
mikecane
OK, I couldn't see the second chart was for five months because my eye went
straight for this text underneath it: Last historical dataset collected during
two weeks ending on July 1, 2010

